# Godin Acoustics



## hag99 (Mar 2, 2009)

Has anyone played the new line of Godin acoustics? They look nice, wondering how they stand up to others in that price range.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I tried a couple in a store a while back. Definitely bling-y, but played and sounded nice and if you don't mind paying extra for bling, they seemed like good value. (Personally, I prefer a more utilitarian look, but all of the other Godin acoustic lines have that ground covered quite well.)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What bw66 said.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Any of the Godin acoustics I’ve played had laminated cherry back and sides. The tone of those guitars always sounds thin to me. Nowhere near the boom of a standard Martin.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wardo said:


> Any of the Godin acoustics I’ve played had laminated cherry back and sides. The tone of those guitars always sounds thin to me. Nowhere near the boom of a standard Martin.


Most (if not all) of the Godin-branded acoustics are solid wood. 

Acoustics | Godin Guitars


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Any of the Godin acoustics I’ve played had laminated cherry back and sides. The tone of those guitars always sounds thin to me. Nowhere near the boom of a standard Martin.


They do have an "EQ" similar to a lot of the Taylors that come through here. Part of that is the use of Tusq nuts/saddles and their bracing configuration, not just rosewood tone woods.

I was "late to the party" with Godins (especially being from Quebeckistan), but after I worked on a few, I have become a fan. I now own 5 of them, and often recommend them to people who aren't concerned about having a major brand's label on the headstock.
I'm sure the new Godin line is excellent. I would toss the pickguard over my left shoulder, though. It looks like Alfred Hitchcock's profile in reverse: Alfred Hitchcock Silhouette and Quote by Helena Kay


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, good enough guitars; I have a 20 year old Norman B20(6) that has held up well I just never got along with the sound so don’t play it. Good action and intonation; solid sitka over laminated cherry. 

I was kinda interested in the acoustics that they are making with tone and volume knobs on the top figured they’d be good through a house PA at open mics but I won’t be going back to that anytime soon.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> .,. often recommend them to people who aren't concerned about having a major brand's label on the headstock.


If a guitar had Mickey Mouse’s head on the headstock and sounded great then that’s what I‘d play....lol


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

Wardo said:


> If a guitar had Mickey Mouse’s head on the headstock and sounded great then that’s what I‘d play....lol


My Seagull's headstock is outright phallic, and I play it. Same reason some dudes drive Corvettes...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

All solid mahogany Seagull. Very good in my opinion. I’m used to handling things phallic, or rather, A thing phallic.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

bw66 said:


> Most (if not all) of the Godin-branded acoustics are solid wood.
> 
> Acoustics | Godin Guitars



Yea but IMHO even a solid cherry top sounds thin and lacks low end. Well constructed- no arguing there. But a top needs to be cedar or spruce or the like . Again. IMO


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a Godin A6 and it's literally the most useful guitar I've ever owned.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Markus 1 said:


> Yea but IMHO even a solid cherry top sounds thin and lacks low end. Well constructed- no arguing there. But a top needs to be cedar or spruce or the like . Again. IMO


I don't see any with a solid cherry top. Model?


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

We have a Simon Patrick (from the Godin stable) it's over at someone else's house so sorry I have no model #


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Markus 1 said:


> We have a Simon Patrick (from the Godin stable) it's over at someone else's house so sorry I have no model #


Simon&Patrick is a subsidiary of Godin, they own it... But I would not call it a Godin guitar, that aside I think you mean this one?

S&P Trek Series


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Stephenlouis said:


> Simon&Patrick is a subsidiary of Godin, they own it... But I would not call it a Godin guitar, that aside I think you mean this one?
> 
> S&P Trek Series



Very similar.
And point taken. Personally never owned a Godin acoustic. Multiple electrics though


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

My 12 string Godin is delayed in Nanaimo! I hope I get it today still, that's only 2 hours max from my house. My first 12 string. I'm hoping the only one ill need


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

Love my 12 strong Seagull gloss finish, but sold my Seagull 6 string matte finish because the seasonal shift in action was too much to keep fixing.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> My Seagull's headstock is outright phallic, and I play it. Same reason some dudes drive Corvettes...


I always preferred the old LYS headstock from one of Godin's predecessor lines.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

Merlin said:


> I always preferred the old LYS headstock from one of Godin's predecessor lines.


I have photos of two of those I worked on recently...a 12 string and a 6 string. I don't know how to post photos here.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> I have photos of two of those I worked on recently...a 12 string and a 6 string. I don't know how to post photos here.



















See the icon I circled? Click there, follow the prompts.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I see that it's been taken care of...

I haven't tried the newest line, though I do enjoy my S6+CW Folk GT (quite the moniker).


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

The 12 string got a Fishman Matrix Infinity Mic Blend worth about 3x the guitar. Will at La Grange Guitar Workshop (St-Lazare, QC)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

From what I have seen of the Godin acoustics, they are similar to the Seagull Artists and S & P Showcase series, the top of the line acoustics. They seem to have figured they need another line of acoustics to add to their lineup. The problem with the Artist and Showcase series is that they are so good, they compete in quality with Martin and others that are in the $3000.00 range and their dealers don't want to stock them because there would rather sell a $3000.00 Martin than a $1200.00 Seagull or S & P. I got this from a dealer himself. So if you want a new quality top of the line guitar and don't or can't afford to spend $3000.00 give one of these three a look if you can find one or take advantage of the return policies some of the dealers offer if you don't want to order one online.


----------

